# Things of the Past



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2017)

Department store Charge-a-plates!






and savings bank passbooks!  Our bank always posted the quarterly interest in red, when I was a kid I called it the red money.  To this day I still love that free red money, LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 35779



That looks exactly like the dentist chair that my dentist used when I was a kid, he had a little sign up on the wall in front of you that said *All Work Cash* and he always had a Lucky Strike burning in the ashtray next to him while he worked.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 11, 2017)

Seems that in the UK at least, Vinyl discs are coming back and turntables are back in fashion.  Shaving soap and brush - I still use them.

Perhaps I'm a thing of the past too


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 11, 2017)

I guess I'm a thing of the past, too.  I still hang a lot of my laundry out on the clothesline to dry.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 11, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


>



I had a phone like that in the 1970s.  It was made by Phillips in Holland.  I bought it at Radio Shack.  No letters on the dial.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2017)

I remember my grandmother hanging a rug over a line, and beating the heck out of them with a rug beater.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 13, 2017)

:wave:


----------

